
The coronavirus may not have originated in China, says Oxford professor - noobrunner
https://www.sciencefocus.com/news/the-coronavirus-may-not-have-originated-in-china-says-oxford-professor/
======
aritmo
All these test kits would check for the presence of small fragments of RNA. If
you are applying the test on lots of sewage, it is likely to find some weird
false positive that is not COVID-19 in the first.

I would find it even more interesting if there were specific agents in sewage,
irrelevant from COVID-19, that would cause a false positive.

~~~
noobrunner
Do you know what the false positive rates of these tests are ?

------
Arnt
What's this about a corona case in the Falklands in February? I cannot find
any mention of that elsewhere?

[https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-04-falkland-islands-
coro...](https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-04-falkland-islands-coronavirus-
case.html) and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_the_Falkl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_the_Falkland_Islands)

~~~
Pick-A-Hill2019
I'm glad that I'm not the only one scratching their heads slightly. According
to the article " claims to have found the presence of SARS-CoV-2 genomes in a
Barcelona sewage sample from 12 March 2019[1]. Further reading of [1] says
that zilch (zero, nill, nothing) was found in samples taken on the 11 March
2019 (the day before) and that equally zilch was found on 13 March 2019 (the
day afterwards)[2] and yet the article casually makes the assertion " have
found the presence of SARS-CoV-2 genomes in a Barcelona sewage sample from 12
March 2019". Uhmm yeah, no.

[1]
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v1.full.pdf)

[2] "archival WWTP samples from January 2018 to December 2019 (Figure 2). All
samples came out to be negative for the presence of SARS-CoV-2 genomes with
the exception of March 12, 2019".

I'm not an expert (or anything even close to being one in this domain) but
let's not post anything that has yet to be properly peer reviewed. Not a dig
at the submitter, but an eye-roll at the article.

------
noobrunner
Here we go...

paper link here
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.13.20129627v1)

------
thescribbblr
A few day ago an another study said that the first case was reported in Spain.

~~~
noobrunner
Do you have link to the paper ?

